# Refrigerator water filters.....



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

To me that’s the way to go. That’s all we use. A filter installed in the water line behind the frig. As a manufacturers rep we can’t even get a discount on the filters from some manufacturers. In some cases they won’t even list a part number. I don’t think they are worth the money. The bypass is for if your filter stops up or another issue. Just that, it bypasses the filter altogether. They would never suggest you buy a $10 filter to put behind the frig vs buying one of their own


----------



## french_guy (Sep 11, 2012)

BayouRunner said:


> To me that’s the way to go. That’s all we use. A filter installed in the water line behind the frig. As a manufacturers rep we can’t even get a discount on the filters from some manufacturers. In some cases they won’t even list a part number. I don’t think they are worth the money. The bypass is for if your filter stops up or another issue. Just that, it bypasses the filter altogether. They would never suggest you buy a $10 filter to put behind the frig vs buying one of their own


So do I need a bypass filter to put in place of the current filter, and then install an inline filter downstairs on the line that feeds the fridge?


----------



## surferdude2 (Nov 21, 2019)

french_guy said:


> So do I need a bypass filter to put in place of the current filter, and then install an inline filter downstairs on the line that feeds the fridge?


I just used a compression coupling to connect the line together.

I use a Whilpool WHCF-DWH filter installed on the basement wall. It also serves the cold water at the kitchen sink. Our local water stinks most of the time and this filter stops that. It takes the common 10" filters that are easy to get at the big box stores... Walmart even has them. I use the charcoal type.

You can't see it in the picture but I have a ball valve on both sides (highly recommended) to make it easier to change the filter without draining the house lines.


----------



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

Use the OEM part number in a search on Ebay and Amazon; you'll probably find 3rd party filters for a reasonable price.


----------



## diyorpay (Sep 21, 2010)

View attachment 597329
Problem is the 'market' is flooded with counterfeit filters.

Here's Frigidaire's statement:

https://www.frigidaire.com/Filters-...r-Filters/Spotting-Counterfeit-Water-Filters/

There are interesting Youtube videos where they cut open filters to demo why counterfeits don't work.

Consumer's problem is cost appears too high. It is. Just like the inkjet business, when ink was considered way overpriced, aftermarket competition entered the arena. Some filters are near equivalents while others merely look like the manufacturer's on the outside.

Sometimes, by taste, you will have to replace these knockoff filters more frequently because, even though they may do the job somewhat, they do not last as long. The value is questionable let alone not knowing if they really work.

Some refrigerators will not even dispense water or make ice if a filter is not installed. I would not buy that brand merely because that manufacturer has gone too far protecting its brand.

Surferdude2 offers good advice. A system of filters that removes multiple problems may be best for locations with water issues.

A system like we installed goes under the kitchen sink. Cuzn makes some long lasting combo filters as well as multi-staged systems although there are many. Our solution (using tees and hoses) gives us unfiltered cold water out of original faucet water spout, filtered water out of a second, added water faucet (using soap dispenser counter hole), and filtered water to refrigerator for water and ice. A bit more to invest for a much more reliable system not dependent upon a refrigerator brand.


----------



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

> Problem is the 'market' is flooded with counterfeit filters.
> 
> Here's Frigidaire's statement:



What do you expect from am OEM manufacturer? An endorsement of aftermarket filters that cost far less than theirs?


However, even in their warning, they had to hint at the reality: "Genuine water filters are NSF certified and have the symbol stamped on the product." There are many 3rd party filters made to fit almost any fridge, that are NSF certified, and have the same 5 stage filtration as the OEM's, for half the price. Granted, probably not the ones that are 1/4 of the price and shipped from China or India. 



For my father-in-law's Kenmore, the OEM filters are $40-$50. The 3rd party ones I bought for him are NSF certified, fit and work as well as the OEM, with all the same filtration components, for around $24. They last him about 6 months, and his water is from a well. 



That reminds me, all the refrigerators with filters I've seen so far, tell you to replace the filter after a certain number of gallons, whether the filter really needs to be replaced or not. Most often, you can remove the filter and put it right back in a couple of times before it *actually* needs replaced. Kind of like printer toner cartridges.


----------



## diyorpay (Sep 21, 2010)

It's buyer beware for sure.

from NBC Virginia:

https://www.nbc12.com/2019/07/22/fa...-have-prestigious-water-safety-certification/


----------



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

I rigged a similar system for my kitchen sink, diyorpay. I used one of the inline ice maker filters, and split it after the filter to a single handle spout on the sink and the line to my icemaker, since my fridge doesn't have an internal filter. It works well - filtered water on tap and and for ice.


----------



## surferdude2 (Nov 21, 2019)

I change filter cores when the seasons change... easier to keep track of that way.

If you have a filter and never change it when you are supposed to, the story is it's worse than no filter at all. Supposedly the core element can rupture from old age and you could get a concentrated dose of whatever the filter has protected you from. I'm not so sure I believe that, but nonetheless I change the core element on schedule.

If you decide to use a whole house filter like I have pictured, be sure to mount it solidly, since it takes a good pull on the housing tool to loosen it up when changing cores. I had mine mounted in the void above the drop ceiling in the basement originally and the housing stuck down through the ceiling tile. It was lots of fun changing the core while on a ladder and holding a bucket to catch the water. I moved it down to the wall the first chance I got.

Tip: It has an "O" ring gasket, so don't over tighten it... hand tight and very little more will work. Tip #2: Buy the name brand filter cores... they have their reputation at stake as well as their deep pockets... the foreign cheapies have neither and I don't trust them. The premium ones go for $14.99/pr. so you can't safe much there anyway.


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

I don’t know offhand if your particular model if you need a bypass filter. An easy check would be to remove your oem filter. If your water still comes out the door you are good to go ahead and install the filter downstairs. I really think that you can come up with a more quality filter this way for less money in the long run 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

> If you have a filter and never change it when you are supposed to, the story is it's worse than no filter at all.



I would agree. Much depends on how much gunk is in the water coming in to the filter. I was just that the internal filters in all the refrigerators I've dealt with seem to be on a schedule that assumes really horrible water quality, that is very conservative for most people's water. This would be especially true if you have an inline or whole-house filter before the internal filter in the fridge. The fridge is still going to tell you that the filter needs changed after the same 3000 gallons, or whatever, even though it's filtering almost nothing.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

I buy the generic ones for about 1/10 of the OEM.


----------



## french_guy (Sep 11, 2012)

BayouRunner said:


> I don’t know offhand if your particular model if you need a bypass filter. An easy check would be to remove your oem filter. If your water still comes out the door you are good to go ahead and install the filter downstairs. I really think that you can come up with a more quality filter this way for less money in the long run
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For this time, I was able to order online 3 filters for $40 ("Mountain Flow")
Not sure if they are good, average or bad (fake)....Will see
But for sure, I would like in the future to get rid of those filters and install something better and if possible easier to find, in the basement
I will have to try if the fridge is still dispensing water w/o the filter installed. What I know is the instruction manual is saying to turn the ice maker OFF on the main panel before replacing the filter......not sure if it's an indication that the fridge can or cannot operate without a filter?


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

Sorry really don’t have any idea. But most run without


----------



## french_guy (Sep 11, 2012)

BayouRunner said:


> Sorry really don’t have any idea. But most run without


I chatted with Frigidaire, and they said I would need a bypass cartridge....But they also said I could try without a filer, the risk being to have a leak....
So I'm not so sure they know what they are talking about !!!


----------



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

> they said I would need a bypass cartridge



Which probably costs more than a 3rd party filter...


If you decide to install the inline filter, just put a filter in the fridge, and just take it out and put it back in when it tell you to change it.


It seems with the inline filter on your main water supply, or even just the line to the kitchen, you'd be filtering alot of water that doesn't need to be filtered.


----------



## french_guy (Sep 11, 2012)

HotRodx10 said:


> Which probably costs more than a 3rd party filter...
> 
> 
> If you decide to install the inline filter, just put a filter in the fridge, and just take it out and put it back in when it tell you to change it.
> ...


Yes, this stupid blank cartridge is almost the same price than the OEM filter (~ $50)
So are you saying with a filter downstairs installed on the line that feed the fridge, the filter inside the fridge will not have much to filter and can stay much longer in place ? Just need to remove and put it back in to reset the alarm?


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

Well I would still remove the current filter and see if the water works. You are probably talking about a 30 second process. If it leaks or won’t work there’s nothing stating you can’t bypass the interior filter assembly with plastic tubing. Would be a simple process


----------



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

> So are you saying with a filter downstairs installed on the line that feed the fridge, the filter inside the fridge will not have much to filter and can stay much longer in place ? Just need to remove and put it back in to reset the alarm?



Exactly.


----------



## diyorpay (Sep 21, 2010)

The larger filter unit installed in basement was called a whole house filter. It is easiest to install but wasteful or at least inefficient in that if it were installed early in the line, it would filter cold water for whole house including toilets, showers etc etc. 

If one has a dedicated line in the basement just to the refrigerator, this is best solution. Filter will last much longer, filtering much less water. The basement type can be expanded to include multiple housing units (doubles and triples are common) in series to have different filters doing different removal. Each filter type has to be replaced on different schedules but basement access makes it easier to do. Fluoride removal needs replacement most frequently.

We are lucky in that we have a taste sensitive person in the family that tells us when water taste is 'off'. Actual replacement schedule will vary based upon your location (how much bad stuff in your water supply), gallons filtered and, possibly by time especially if water is not used for long periods of time. Kind of like an oil change. Sediment 'pre filter' should be first in line if multiple filters installed. Especially good for multiple family units where delivery pipes are old and rusty.

Suspect a bypass filter is mostly empty inside but that water flows through it. Refrigerator is not smart enough to know what type of filter it is so alarm for replacement will sound based upon (I believe) the passage of time, not gallons. Cleaning it from time to time wouldn't hurt.


----------



## french_guy (Sep 11, 2012)

It seems I cannot find the WHCF-DWH model number (Whirlpool?)
For what I want to do, which filter would you recommend (Home Depot, Lowes or even Amazon) with easy to find cartridge as well?
Thanks


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

french_guy said:


> It seems I cannot find the WHCF-DWH model number (Whirlpool?)
> For what I want to do, which filter would you recommend (Home Depot, Lowes or even Amazon) with easy to find cartridge as well?
> Thanks





Use the model number of your Fridge or whole house filter unit and not the part number. 



Many of the Fridge units are exactly the same, sometimes with only a variance in the size of the O-ring and a different label.


----------



## diyorpay (Sep 21, 2010)

https://www.manualslib.com/manual/761478/Whirlpool-Whcf-Dwh.html

This is good, but I like a clear type where you can see when the cartridge gets dirty. They are all pretty similar.

Maybe just review the 3 explanations at the cuzn site:

https://cuzn.com/whole-house-water-filters/

A 10 inch 'generic' will do and let you find replacement elements easily. Learn about micron capture size to pick your best fit for your water.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Clear-10-F...a=1&pg=2047675&_trksid=p2047675.c100010.m2109

Pay attention to pipe type and threads.


----------



## french_guy (Sep 11, 2012)

Colbyt said:


> Use the model number of your Fridge or whole house filter unit and not the part number.
> 
> 
> 
> Many of the Fridge units are exactly the same, sometimes with only a variance in the size of the O-ring and a different label.


not asking for the filter that goes into the fridge, but for an outside filter that would install on the line that feed the fridge....


----------



## surferdude2 (Nov 21, 2019)

Evidently the model number has changed on the Whirlpool whole house filter. The link below will get it for you now at Lowes. It uses the standard 10" filter that's available at all big box stores.

Whirlpool Whole House Filter

Any comparable model shown will also do the job... I see the Whirlpool unit is not available at my local Lowes but A.O. Smith model AO-WH-PRE seems to be the unit that has been selected to replace it... looks the same in all respects.

A.O. Smith Water Filter


----------



## Druidia (Oct 9, 2011)

Adding info late in the thread but...

An NSF logo doesn’t necessarily mean that the water filter can filter out certain contaminants. 

If the logo says “NSF components”, it means that the materials used to make the filter are safe blah blah blah. 

There has to be an accompanying statement or a performance data sheet (much better) saying that the filter was tested and certified against NSF/ANSI 42, 53, etc. standards, depending on what contaminants you’re looking to remove. 

On the min, I look for certification against particulates, chlorine, odor (NSF 42) and lead (NSF 53). 

The testing and certification also doesn’t have to be done by NSF. There are several other ANSI-accredited testing and certification bodies - e.g., WQA, IAPMO R&T. 

It seems to me that a lot of sellers selling filters from overseas include the NSF Components logo with the intention of deceiving the many many consumers who know next to nothing about water filtration and water safety. I wish the FDA and EPA would make it a requirement for all water filters to be tested and certified before they can be sold.


----------



## johnjames86 (7 mo ago)

A refrigerator water filter is one of the most cost-effective solutions that operates successfully and efficiently out of all the many types of water filters available on the market. You may have thought of purchasing a refrigerator water filter given its many benefits. However, you might have also been curious as to what refrigerator water filters actually remove.
Typically, refrigerator filters eliminate odors and tastes as well as dangerous contaminants like sediments, lead, volatile organic compounds (VOCs), chlorine, and many more.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

The thing is you really don't need to change these when the little red light comes on. That is an obvious ploy for the mfgs to print $$ for themselves. Mine last waaaaayyy longer than that, probably 4x as long. As long as they are flowing well and you don't taste chlorine you are good to go. Same with the bigger undersink filter although mine only goes about 2x as long for me. I change that once a year.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

^^ I agree. My indicator light came on exactly 6 months after the machine was first plugged in. I reset it. Were on well with a whole house filter. If the water is potable coming out of the tap, it will be just as potable coming of out the fridge.


----------



## patricia35y67 (7 mo ago)

If you don't change your filter, *you may end up consuming harmful bacteria, chemicals, and particles every time you get a glass of water from the fridge*. When refrigerator filters go unchanged, it is common to find E. coli and fecal coliform in your water, bacteria that can cause serious damage to your health.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

patricia35y67 said:


> If you don't change your filter, *you may end up consuming harmful bacteria, chemicals, and particles every time you get a glass of water from the fridge*. When refrigerator filters go unchanged, it is common to find E. coli and fecal coliform in your water, bacteria that can cause serious damage to your health.


While I can buy that some form of bacteria may form in the media of an old filter, if the sources water doesn't contain E Coli or Fecal Coliform, how would it form in the filter?


----------



## tstex (Nov 14, 2014)

surferdude2 said:


> I change filter cores when the seasons change... easier to keep track of that way.
> 
> If you have a filter and never change it when you are supposed to, the story is it's worse than no filter at all. Supposedly the core element can rupture from old age and you could get a concentrated dose of whatever the filter has protected you from. I'm not so sure I believe that, but nonetheless I change the core element on schedule.
> 
> ...


Surfer, can you pls provide an example of a "premium" filter for $15 bucks? thanks


----------



## tstex (Nov 14, 2014)

HotRodx10 said:


> I would agree. Much depends on how much gunk is in the water coming in to the filter. I was just that the internal filters in all the refrigerators I've dealt with seem to be on a schedule that assumes really horrible water quality, that is very conservative for most people's water. This would be especially true if you have an inline or whole-house filter before the internal filter in the fridge. The fridge is still going to tell you that the filter needs changed after the same 3000 gallons, or whatever, even though it's filtering almost nothing.


Hot, most fridges allow you to press-down and hold the reset button and it will reset from red-light to green/good to go light and you never have to touch the old/current filter. 

On bypassed the filter inside the fridge, most of the manufacturers really love that residual revenue and if you pull the filter or it becomes truly clogged, there's a sensor that will prohibit anymore water flow..so, no water or ice until you change it...


----------



## tstex (Nov 14, 2014)

lenaitch said:


> While I can buy that some form of bacteria may form in the media of an old filter, if the sources water doesn't contain E Coli or Fecal Coliform, how would it form in the filter?


Most fridge water filters will prohibit a lot of xxxx from passing to your usable water. Nothing forms inside the filter it it first did not come from somewhere else. But, if you never change a primary fridge filter, it will either clog and stop flow or stop filtering and allow what's both inside the filter and inside your inbound water line to flow into your outbound fridge water or into your ice.


----------

